# I don't know what tip # this is but------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Soak pieces of concrete block (cinder block) in Menhaden oil over night and drop them where you are bottom fishing. They will release oil from the bottom up---where you need the scent if you are bottom fishing. You don't feed the fish and the oil lasts a long time.

I may have posted this tip before.


----------

